# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Have 22 cal and 7mm projectiles and Small rifle primers

## ariki

Hornady 22 cal 52gn HP x31
Sierra 7mm 168 #1930 x70
CCI Small Rifle Primers x119


Swap for 120-140 gn 6.5 of What have you got??

----------


## dale

hi there don't have anything to swap but what would you take for your 168 smk?

----------


## ariki

Dale just seen reply LATE

Postage mate and they yours???

----------

